# Randall's Salute



## Reccesoldier (5 Dec 2007)

This is how you teach your children to respect the past and remember the important bits.


----------



## Strike (5 Dec 2007)

I saw the video of the "Eyes Right" the Canadians gave him as they marched past.  Yes, that got me a little choked up (I'm a suck.  What can I say?).  Good on the comd for giving the order.


----------



## Davionn (5 Dec 2007)

I loved his "thumbs up" before saluting...
   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Dec 2007)

That is... just...cool!  Damn, there's something in my eye... sniff.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Dec 2007)

Wow, that's just amazing.


 to Randall


----------



## xo31@711ret (6 Dec 2007)

Beautiful vid...actually gave me goose-bumps!


----------



## gaspasser (6 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> I saw the video of the [font=Verdana[SIZE=16px]]"Eyes Right"[/[/SIZE]font] the Canadians gave him as they marched past.  Yes, that got me a little choked up (I'm a suck.  What can I say?).  Good on the comd for giving the order.



Any way to post the actual video?  Or is it that the bloody DWAN won't let me see it?  
Good on the parents to teaching their son right.  Wish the same went to some Canadian kids    :


----------



## Strike (6 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Any way to post the actual video?  Or is it that the bloody DWAN won't let me see it?
> Good on the parents to teaching their son right.  Wish the same went to some Canadian kids    :



PM me you e-mail addy and I'll send it to you.  Make sure to turn up the sound.


----------



## Loachman (6 Dec 2007)

The problem with that is, if one cannot view the video because one is on a DWAN computer, then one cannot PM you with one's e-mail address.

You know mine, though, if you wouldn't mind sending it my way.


----------



## 241 (6 Dec 2007)

I do believe that the problem preventing PM's on DWAN computers has been remedied


----------



## Randalls_dad (6 Dec 2007)

Perhaps the url will help

http://users.skynet.be/fb730011/salute.htm


----------



## SprCForr (6 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the art in the reply. 

It's on the office wall.

Cheers.


----------



## Rodahn (6 Dec 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Thanks for the art in the reply.
> 
> It's on the office wall.
> 
> Cheers.



Mine as well, mind you I have done that particular march 5 times.......


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Dec 2007)

An absolute 'Must Watch'.

Fom a pal of mine...

Humbling, as always. When was the last time your high school kid walked 17 miles in honour of the sacrifices of the Canadian Army?  

----------------------------------------



Obviously a future RSM. This past weekend I took a group of students to parts of
 Belgium and the Netherlands liberated by Canadian soldiers in 1944.


For the past 34 years the towns in the area have hosted a Canadian
contingent for a few days filled with ceremonies, receptions, thank yous and
parties which culminates in the “Liberation March” on Sunday. The march
begins in Hoofdplaat and ends after 34km in Knokke. For the past 10 years a
high school from the area has hosted students from AFNORTH and all of the
students walk the second half of the march.


It was an amazing experience and one of the more memorable parts
was a small group of Dutch civilians who dress up as Canadian Scottish each
year and appear at various points along the way. One of these is a young boy
who you can see in a short video clip at the link below.I think you’ll like
it.


http://users.skynet.be/fb730011/salute.htm



-- 

        Bill Donaldson
  Nepean, Ontario


----------



## medaid (8 Dec 2007)

That's actually really cute, and moving. Nice of the contingent commander to take the "salute" from the little CScott


----------



## gaspasser (8 Dec 2007)

I was able to PM Stirke with my particulars. So there's no problems there.  I have perused Randall's Site and do not see a video link, am I missing something?  
Cheers
BYTd


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Dec 2007)

Awesome vid!  That little fella can throw a better salute than a lot of people I know.  ;D


----------



## Randalls_dad (9 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I was able to PM Stirke with my particulars. So there's no problems there.  I have perused Randall's Site and do not see a video link, am I missing something?
> Cheers
> BYTd



The vid is on the site when you enter the site, some browsers requires you to hit the start button.

Below in a red field you can find a second video, this is a tribute to a fallen canadian rifleman. To go there direct you can go to: http://users.skynet.be/fb730011/tribute.htm


----------



## x-grunt (9 Dec 2007)

Aw, shucks, this vid is great...my uncles fought around there somewhere while Dad slogged through Belgium...I guess actually having your country liberated by our forces makes you really appreciate them.

The "eyes right" really got me-I started to mist up, I must say.


----------

